# Help!! s13 ca18det afm wiring!



## weeman (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi can anyone help me? i need to know the wiring for the afm on my ca18det
as the plug from the harness has been removed so there is only 3 wires left hanging in the engine bay! 
Green & Black-
Black-
Black & White-
do you know what order they go in to the afm it has a, b, c, on the afm where the plug fits in.
Thanks
Steve.


----------

